# Walther P99 or FN FNP-9?



## devojbon (Nov 22, 2007)

Fit/finish, accuracy, reliability, value and overall quality which is the better pistol? New the Walther is about $120 more. Im torn between these two. I prefer the styling of the Walther but love that the FN is made in the USA. What do you guys think?

thanks,
devin


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

get the walther

but i am waiting on the PPS


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

The FNP is a great, great value. High quality firearm for an exceptionally low price. If the styling on the Walther is worth the extra cash, get the Walther. 
I am picking up a FNP, since they seem to have a very great rep for accuracy and reliability.



devojbon said:


> Fit/finish, accuracy, reliability, value and overall quality which is the better pistol? New the Walther is about $120 more. Im torn between these two. I prefer the styling of the Walther but love that the FN is made in the USA. What do you guys think?
> 
> thanks,
> devin


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya know, I run the FN Forum, so, one would think I am biased. The FNP is a great quality gun.

But everyone else here knows I am a P99 fanatic.

If it is the P99 A/S model (be aware of the different triggers) - I'd get the P99 in a heartbeat.

There isn't anything wrong with the FNP. The quality is not any less.

It's just that the P99 is awesome. I can't explain it, but I gave up trying to find another gun that I can shoot as well as my P99. When I buy new guns now, they are for my "collection." After trying for so long, I know I won't find any other gun that I can shoot as well as that P99. It's really strange. But for me, that is "the gun."


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Get a SW99. It's cheaper than the P99, and half made in the USA.:smt023


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

James NM said:


> Get a SW99. It's cheaper than the P99, and half made in the USA.:smt023


And:

Comes with a lifetime warranty backed by S&W... (Walther's one year)

And:

You can pick a new one up cheaper than the Walther.

And: My buddy has an SW99 and when he and I shot them head to head the accuracy was the same... (Extremely good).

But:

It's not a Walther...

That's why I have the P99c/AS & P99/AS...

You won't go wrong with the SW99, but if you decide on the Walther be sure and consider the "AS" (DA/SA) model.

Just options and personal opinions.

J.Pomeroy


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

The SW99 just isn't as cool looking. It may not matter to you, but it does to me. Get the Walther.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Snowman said:


> The SW99 just isn't as cool looking. It may not matter to you, but it does to me. Get the Walther.


Nor does it come with those neat German proof marks....

JP


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a SW99 and a P99 - the SW99 was not as accurate when shot head to head. Not much difference, but a little. I actually had the SW99 first.


----------

